# HoodTech Warrington



## FRETWORKER (Jul 20, 2020)

I had a problem with the roof manual release catch - it would not twist after"press". And on a sunny day too. 8) Spoke to Charlie Berry at HoodTech who suggested I drop in for a chat and an exploration. An hour later - and after a far from straightforward fix - the job was done. I could not more highly recommend this company and suggest that any members with a roadster with any roof problem give him a call. I am going back to have the drains cleared and hopefully resolve the wet seatbelt issue :!:


----------

